# Unix Admin jobs in Germany



## abhisheks (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,

I am working in India as Sr. Unix Admin from past 14 years and drawing 16 lac/annum (19500 Euro/Annum). I get around 1 lac/month (1220 Euro/month) in hand after all deductions. I am planning to move/look job in Germany (or any European country), as there is always a saturation in Salary here in India. As of now, US via (H1) seems to be too tough to get, Australia doesn't have much UNIX field (what I heard and read), Singapore is already crowded where people are ready to work long hours and on lower wages.
I want to have an idea about UNIX jobs and wages in Germany. Like how much are their monthly salaries and before that, are there opening for foreign resources in my domain ?
I know having German fluency is a plus, I will start learning it. I didn't saw or might have missed any thread, which talks about UNIX admin salaries/scopes/culture, so I had to open a new thread for this.

Regards
Abhishek


----------



## abhisheks (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry to bump it. But really want to know, if somebody is having some idea about my question.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

As a quick answer, yes, there are plenty of Unix admin jobs in Germany but your lack of German skills is the big drawback. As you have probably seen on the other threads the minimum you need to earn is around 38k EUR to get the visa. You could live on this in most of the big cities where the jobs are. Just put unix admin into google germany and you will get an idea of what's available.


----------



## abhisheks (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks James, for the response. I will be learning German to come out of this drawback.
As you suggested, I did a search and can see plenty of jobs in this field. But before taking decision, I am also comparing in-hand salary and overall saving after all expenses with India (my current salary). If I assume, I can get 38k EUR/Annum, how much comes in-hand after all deductions(tax, health insurance, etc.) ?
I tried online calculator, but that seems complicated to me and I was not able to figure out. I am married, but wife is not employed as of now, no kid.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

On a 38k salary you should end up with around 2k per month after all deductions and health insurance, etc. Not a lot but if you stay out of the expensive cities such as Munich, Hamburg and Frankfurt you should be able to find some affordable decent accommodation.
Don't come to Germany to make yourself rich (the high taxes here are a bit of a dis-incentive!) but if you learn German and take the opportunities that might come along, you could end up with a very decent lifestyle.


----------



## abhisheks (Apr 19, 2014)

I understand and always prefer life-style over money. I was considering 38k euro/annum as minimum, to apply visa. But I must be able to save something more, what I am saving here.
Is here anybody on this site, who can give me some idea about salaries for senior Unix professionals ?


----------

